# I need help picking out a shampoo for my hair type. overwhelmed and lost.



## kcamp (Feb 16, 2016)

Hey! i need help with picking out a shampoo/conditioner for my hair type. 

My hair is dry, and damaged from heating tools. I have fly aways all the time and my hair can be kind of stiff sometimes instead of that silky smooth feeling, and lacks volume. 

I have medium to fine hair.

I have curly hair but I straighten a lot. 

The problem is my hair is VERY easily weighed down by products. For awhile I was only able to use Rusk clairifying shampoo because anything else would make my hair look greasy even though I would have just washed it. I don't wash it everyday. Only 2-3 times a week max.

I'm really at a lost here guys. I can't use heat protectant because my hair gets so weighed down by product easily.

When my hair gets weighed down it feels like there is still shampoo or product in my hair leaving a big greasy spot even though all of the product is out.. Lately, I've been able to use pantene on my hair but its really not doing much for me as far as the dry, damaged and frizziness goes. 

I really want a thickening and voluminizing shampoo. 

please help me. would a product like moraccanoil help me? or is that going to weigh my hair down too? any other suggestions?


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 16, 2016)

I think the moraccon oil products might weigh your hair down too much also. I have to be careful with mine with products weighing it down. Have you tried the new l'oreal advanced hair care line? They have a power moisture shampoo and conditioner for dry hair that is not suppose to weigh hair down. The line is lower priced alternative to Kerastase which is owned by L'oreal. I love Kerastase but it's very expensive. I buy it from Birchbox with points.


----------

